# Find The Best Car for £300



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ok it seems TG have this challenge why don't we play along as well, so as title post up the best car you can find for £300 so off we go, I will select my winner at the end and on my game points don't mean prises, just Brownie points:lol:

as long as it has working engine and can drive its in:thumb:


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

How about this:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rover-75-2-5-V6-auto-Connoisseur-SE-/263047683885?hash=item3d3edd1f2d:g:ndYAAOSwAO9ZST6Z

Needs an MoT so don't know if it counts?

Yes, I'm biased 'cus I've just bought a Rover 75.

Andy.

PS Do I get extra consideration as it's in Scotland?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great start the 75 yes why not let you in as you even managed to spend less that £300 and some do half price MOTS:lol:

And its a Scottish owned car so the body work will have been well looked after by our lovely weather we get:doublesho


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

bargain this :lol:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mercedes-...140716?hash=item44072c9e2c:g:pm8AAOSwi1tZY0bd


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ford-ka-/192264417993?hash=item2cc3da32c9:g:Ix0AAOSwIIhZgNfZ

Long MOT, tons of parts available, the endura engines are basic but work well. Just don't fiddle with the spark plugs unless you know they are going to come out, as they often rust in!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> bargain this :lol:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mercedes-...140716?hash=item44072c9e2c:g:pm8AAOSwi1tZY0bd


This is great I would buy it know, don't forget to pay your admin fee :lol:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

c87reed said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ford-ka-/192264417993?hash=item2cc3da32c9:g:Ix0AAOSwIIhZgNfZ
> 
> Long MOT, tons of parts available, the endura engines are basic but work well. Just don't fiddle with the spark plugs unless you know they are going to come out, as they often rust in!


Good find , I think I may have to add exciting car to my title


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

this isn't a bad little bus for £300 apart from the mileage but a 1.8 turbo audi isnt bad going for the money!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-A4-1-8T-Sport-/263117209443?hash=item3d4301ff63:g:KZwAAOSwVGhZf1T~


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/volvo-850...349662?hash=item3aec3a579e:g:oowAAOSwVJhZOt81


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> this isn't a bad little bus for £300 apart from the mileage but a 1.8 turbo audi isnt bad going for the money!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-A4-1-8T-Sport-/263117209443?hash=item3d4301ff63:g:KZwAAOSwVGhZf1T~


 That did not take long we have gone all german already A4 for £300:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/volvo-850...349662?hash=item3aec3a579e:g:oowAAOSwVJhZOt81


That would have taken the lead but it's not for sale, so no good


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Found a couple of interesting ones

Mx5 - https://www.gumtree.com/p/cars-vans-motorbikes/mazda-mx5/1258734213

Laguna - 93k taxed and tested!! https://www.gumtree.com/p/cars-vans-motorbikes/1999-renault-luguna-sport-295/1258730186

Volvo V70 2.3 t5 - no mot but previous one was passed with no advisories. https://www.gumtree.com/p/cars-vans-motorbikes/2001-y-plate-volvo-v70-23-t5/1258725230

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Cookies said:


> Found a couple of interesting ones
> 
> Mx5 - https://www.gumtree.com/p/cars-vans-motorbikes/mazda-mx5/1258734213
> 
> ...


Good try mr chocolate chip, first ones gone
But V70 2.4 turbo is in the mix


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

http://www.sawtrymotors.co.uk/used-...6.2026101305.1501697949-1425234202.1501697949

Alfa 156 T spark veloce though MOT just expired.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

macca666 said:


> http://www.sawtrymotors.co.uk/used-...6.2026101305.1501697949-1425234202.1501697949
> 
> Alfa 156 T spark veloce though MOT just expired.


Know we are upping the style front I was wishing you was going to tell me the Orange 2002tii was £300:lol:


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> Know we are upping the style front I was wishing you was going to tell me the Orange 2002tii was £300:lol:


You might've got the single wiper conversion or a tyre for the three hundred but even that you'd struggle with :lol:

Pretty certain the queue would be from your bit to Manchester and back again if it was available for that price :lol:


----------



## Mr Ben (Mar 7, 2008)

How about some low rent (sort of) open top motoring? 
http://retrorides.proboards.com/thread/196282/1999-seat-ibiza-air-wales

Seat Ibiza 1.4 Air

http://retrorides.proboards.com/thread/197502/nissan-meekra-barnsley-south-yorkshire

Micra with 12 months MOT?

http://retrorides.proboards.com/thread/198167/1999-volvo-estate-petrol-cornwal

Or the other end of the spectrum - a big ol' Volvo estate...


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Mr Ben said:


> How about some low rent (sort of) open top motoring?
> http://retrorides.proboards.com/thread/196282/1999-seat-ibiza-air-wales
> 
> Seat Ibiza 1.4 Air
> ...


The Micra, definately.

Because it will keep going and going and going and going until 2040, when it will be finally laid to rest. I often wonder what the original Micra were made of, because i know a few people who tried to kill them in the past and failed.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Mr Ben said:


> How about some low rent (sort of) open top motoring?
> http://retrorides.proboards.com/thread/196282/1999-seat-ibiza-air-wales
> 
> Seat Ibiza 1.4 Air
> ...


We've gone all eco warrior know and a good old hearse to pick up the pieces:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

GleemSpray said:


> The Micra, definately.
> 
> Because it will keep going and going and going and going until 2040, when it will be finally laid to rest. I often wonder what the original Micra were made of, because i know a few people who tried to kill them in the past and failed.


Or you could connect the wiper motor to the Engine and hope it don't rain after 2040:lol:


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

If you want a really great handling small sports coupe, you cant go far wrong with one if these. Bargain & in very good nick for its age.

Ford Puma 1.7

I just found a great car on Auto Trader.
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201604293471887?atmobcid=soc3

Download the app to find your perfect car.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/...onsumersearch&referrer=utm_source=App%20Share


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Know that is a great find I like the puma with new wheels that's a potential great Sunday morning car?


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Derekh929 said:


> Know that is a great find I like the puma with new wheels that's a potential great Sunday morning car?


Had a 1.7 Puma a while ago. Epic little car with the 1.7vvt engine. Absolutely fantastic on a B road blast, so planted and such a nippy little thing. 
Be a fantastic Sunday drive car that :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

No Beemers for me yet?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Andyg_TSi said:


> If you want a really great handling small sports coupe, you cant go far wrong with one if these. Bargain & in very good nick for its age.
> 
> Ford Puma 1.7
> 
> ...


That needs a fuel pump, mate. You've broken the 300 quid rule lol.

Lovely wee car though!!

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Derekh929 said:


> No Beemers for me yet?


Here you go bud. '95 E36 316i, 80k, mot until December 17.

https://www.gumtree.com/p/cars-vans-motorbikes/bmw-16-automatic-low-mileage/1253901584

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Cookies said:


> That needs a fuel pump, mate. You've broken the 300 quid rule lol.
> 
> Lovely wee car though!!
> 
> ...


What I missed that , thanks for bringing this infringement to light:lol:, I will act swiftly and consult my official regulation


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Derekh929 said:


> What I missed that , thanks for bringing this infringement to light, I will act swiftly and consult my official regulation


Rule 1.3 -...can drive. Lol

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Cookies said:


> Rule 1.3 -...can drive. Lol
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Its currently capable of driving downhill.....


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

GleemSpray said:


> Its currently capable of driving downhill.....


@derekh929 - the man makes a very convincing argument. Lol.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Cookies said:


> @derekh929 - the man makes a very convincing argument. Lol.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Yes but I stay at the top of a hill , there may lie a problem:lol:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

GleemSpray said:


> Its currently capable of driving downhill.....


I will have to refer this to higher level, and get back to you I think may have crossed the line, but hey your excuse is very good so, it's nearly the weekend so your in, as long as NO COMPLAINTS LODGED BY OTHER ENTRANTS:thumb:


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

https://www.gumtree.com/p/ford/ford-streetka-ka-2003-1.6-luxury-convertible-2dr-full-mot/1258805152

only has MOT till month end but this could be good


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> https://www.gumtree.com/p/ford/ford-streetka-ka-2003-1.6-luxury-convertible-2dr-full-mot/1258805152
> 
> only has MOT till month end but this could be good


Wow you've gone all girly on me, I like the look of that , even enough for a burger left, future retro classic right there


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

this could be some cheap motoring for you 

https://www.gumtree.com/p/peugeot/2...state-4-months-mot-£300-no-offers-/1258773490


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Derekh929 said:


> Wow you've gone all girly on me, I like the look of that , even enough for a burger left, future retro classic right there


exactly! forget the gaffa taped roof... just chop it off :lol: a good polish up and it'll be bang on!


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

another puma here with MOT 

https://www.gumtree.com/p/ford/2001-ford-puma-1.7-only-64000-miles-from-new-sept-m.o.t./1258760112


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> another puma here with MOT
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/ford/2001-ford-puma-1.7-only-64000-miles-from-new-sept-m.o.t./1258760112


boom get in there straight to the top with that one, but the black one that andy found is also very nice


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Derekh929 said:


> boom get in there straight to the top with that one, but the black one that andy found is also very nice


i agree with the black one been nice! but i think this has less work to be possibly due and you don't need to splash out on the new wheels


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> i agree with the black one been nice! but i think this has less work to be possibly due and you don't need to splash out on the new wheels


This started off as game and I'm getting addicted to some of the cars this game could end badly for me:lol:


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Derekh929 said:


> This started off as game and I'm getting addicted to some of the cars this game could end badly for me:lol:


:lol::lol::lol:

funny you've said that cos i've stopped myself looking now as i fear an impulse buy could happen :doublesho


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

What about the original reasonably priced car?

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201707217587699


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hereisphilly said:


> What about the original reasonably priced car?
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201707217587699


Good god you have found a future classic there, once driven by some A & Z listed selebs:doublesho

Is this the newest one we got so far?

Could this be the start of an odd ball car collection, I think we may be onto something here?


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Derekh929 said:


> Good god you have found a future classic there, once driven by some A & Z listed selebs:doublesho


Check to see if there is any celebrity grass and mud clogging up the wheel arches and underside... Or even the engine bay 😨

You could trim it square and advertise it as genuine TG track turf. 😊

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

GleemSpray said:


> Check to see if there is any celebrity grass and mud clogging up the wheel arches and underside... Or even the engine bay &#55357;&#56872;
> 
> You could trim it square and advertise it as genuine TG track turf. &#55357;&#56842;
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


Your not selling it to me,how about the seats have been caressed by some very sexy ladies in tight race suits under roasting hot and sticky conditions, while sometimes getting rough and going off road when entering the Bentley Bend,Or following through onto your Hammer head for some fun half way round?

Or am I just getting carried away know:lol:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Derekh929 said:


> Your not selling it to me,how about the seats have been caressed by some very sexy ladies in tight race suits under roasting hot and sticking conditions.....


Well i could leave some mackerel on the seats whilst we go on our summer 2-week holiday if that would clinch the deal when we got back? .... :doublesho


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Now we are talking

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/332317366539

Jaguar X-Type 2.5 v6 se manual with 9 months mot

:wave:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Nice cars the x-types. You hear of a lot of them going to very high mileages with very happy owners.

Mondeo in jaguar clothes - best of both worlds


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Alfieharley1 said:


> Now we are talking
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/332317366539
> 
> ...


Get in there great find Jag and a V6 as well , can someone get me a V8 though:thumb:


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Derekh929 said:


> Get in there great find Jag and a V6 as well , can someone get me a V8 though:thumb:


there's no joy from me i'm afraid  best i found was a cadillac at £300 starting bid but reserve not met


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> there's no joy from me i'm afraid  best i found was a cadillac at £300 starting bid but reserve not met


You need to try harder:lol:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

OK - I think with some half decent negotiating this Jag v8 would come in on budget. One month's mot too. https://www.gumtree.com/p/cars-vans-motorbikes/jaguar-s-type-4lt-v8-engine/1258744032

Cooks

Edit - just found the perfect negotiating tactic lol.









Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Cookies said:


> OK - I think with some half decent negotiating this Jag v8 would come in on budget. One month's mot too. https://www.gumtree.com/p/cars-vans-motorbikes/jaguar-s-type-4lt-v8-engine/1258744032
> 
> Cooks
> 
> ...


Good try with the negotiation angel, I'm surprised non had tried it up till know:lol:
I have to say my relations in Edinburgh had one since new up to I think last year and he loved it, but it's got a 4 in it so out of the price range at present


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Derekh929 said:


> Good try with the negotiation angel, I'm surprised non had tried it up till know
> I have to say my relations in Edinburgh had one since new up to I think last year and he loved it, but it's got a 4 in it so out of the price range at present


I reckon if you tell the seller that you know it has been clocked, they'll replace the 4 with a 3 lol.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Cookies said:


> I reckon if you tell the seller that you know it has been clocked, they'll replace the 4 with a 3 lol.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Either that or send the boys round:lol:


----------

